# Travel buddy to Oregon/Washington - SPEED HITCH!



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey folks !
I am looking for someone to hitch from Northern California up to the
Rainbow Gathering or points north on the 101.
Going from Ukiah/Willits (130 miles North of San Francisco).
Leaving NEXT Thursday at the latest!

I am doing a SPEED HITCH!
So no stopping unless needed, am already a week late getting
out onto the road.

I am sober/clean, and want to travel with other/s who are also sober/clean.
Email me at

[email protected]

Tnanks Linda/Ziggy


----------



## Cardboard (Jun 27, 2011)

take the 5, its not so pretty, but its faster.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks,
Am going via Eugene & Portland !


----------

